# Radial Arm Saw



## Kenbo (Oct 4, 2014)

A guy at work said that he had some tools that he was selling because he is moving out of town. He is retiring after many years with the company. He asked if I would be interested in buying any of them. So today, I went out to his house to see what he had to offer.
An old Craftsman, made in USA radial arm saw, with the original manual (revised edition 1969) a set of guards, a sanding wheel attachment, a full set of moulding cutting heads, a miter vise, the stand, and a large box of assorted veneers.












 





$100.00

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2014)

Getting it?


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 4, 2014)

Got it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 4, 2014)

Way cool.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Brink said:


> Getting it?





Kenbo said:


> Got it.



Good. 

Ken a RAS can be a great addition to the shop but if you don't know how to use one properly they are dangerous as any other tool. That is a RARE find because that saw seems to have little use based on the photos. great nab buddy!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice score, Ken! A worthwhile addition to the shop. Eventually I'd like to add a RAS to my shop - a RAS was the first major tool I ever learned how to use when I was about 10 or 11 and dad instilled in me a healthy respect for it, as well as an appreciation for the work that can be accomplished with one.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 4, 2014)

$100 US or Canadian? Trying to figure out whether or not you got a good deal...

Congrats on the deal!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 4, 2014)

DKMD said:


> $100 US or Canadian? Trying to figure out whether or not you got a good deal...
> 
> Congrats on the deal!




$100 Canadian..........so about $9.95 U.S.


Once I saw the shape it was in, I had no choice but to buy it. Very well maintained and very well built. Love the made in the USA label. Nice to see something other than Made in China.
This is when tools were quality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> $100 Canadian..........so about $9.95 U.S.



Man that is so wrong. Virtually all the work I have done to this forum is paid for in Euros, CD, or British Pounds and I take it in the hiney every time. You're living way in the past. Just like that awesome saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 4, 2014)

Been trying to figure out what year this saw is from but having some trouble tracking it down. The 10" were only sold in a certain time frame but that time frame is rather vague. Something like 1958-1992


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great purchase! I have a 1950's Dewalt that I use and like it alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2014)

That's a heck of a deal, congratulations! Be very careful, especially with the molding cutters. I got some (the same brand and type), some years back at an estate sale. I used it on a table saw, but got rid of them soon. I didn't feel safe with them; had concerns about the cutters staying in place. Great saw, looks to be in incredible shape!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice to be in the right place and time to snag a once in a lifetime find! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## Patrude (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice saw, and it's a real work hoarse. I'm speaking from experience, I had that same saw in my shop for years. As others have advised be careful. Radial saws ARE DANGEROUS! With some creativity that saw will do unbelievable work. I originally bought my saw to do picnic tables. Made countless tables and lots of other projects. I passed it along to my son in law couple years ago and it's still performing well. congrats on a good score


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 5, 2014)

I took the saw apart today and cleaned it up a bit. The previous owner seemed to like wet lubricants and there was a lot of gummed up sawdust in there. Either way, I finished cleaning it and hit it with some dry lubes and took it for a test spin. It needs a new blade, but other than that, it runs beautifully. The blade is an older Craftsman carbide tipped crosscut blade. I know a guy that does some great work sharpening blades. I may get him to sharpen the blade instead of replacing it. Something for me to think about I guess.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2014)

I dig the drill chuck on the spindle. I guess you could put a buffer wheel on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 5, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> A guy at work said that he had some tools that he was selling because he is moving out of town. He is retiring after many years with the company. He asked if I would be interested in buying any of them. So today, I went out to his house to see what he had to offer.
> An old Craftsman, made in USA radial arm saw, with the original manual (revised edition 1969) a set of guards, a sanding wheel attachment, a full set of moulding cutting heads, a miter vise, the stand, and a large box of assorted veneers.
> View attachment 61206View attachment 61207View attachment 61208View attachment 61209View attachment 61211View attachment 61212
> 
> ...


Ken do a google search for craftsman radial arm saw recall. If your saw in in the correct serial # range they will give you a brand new table and really sweet guard update kit. If it is in the wrong serial # range they will send you a postage paid box to put the motor in, you send them the motor and they send you $100 and you get to keep the rest. Mine falls in the send for $100 range but I am waiting for the motor to die first.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 5, 2014)

www.*radialarmsawrecall*.com/ Oh crapola they have changed the remedy. The nice guard and table option is gone, a friend of mine got his last year and it was sweet. Oh well at least you can get your $100 back anytime you want to.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2014)

I qualified for the $100 - but I am using it to sharpen my sawmill blades. A band blade sharpener can cost thousands of dollars. Maybe I should call them and let them know that my particular saw would cost thousands to replace and can they issue a check for me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I qualified for the $100 - but I am using it to sharpen my sawmill blades. A band blade sharpener can cost thousands of dollars. Maybe I should call them and let them know that my particular saw would cost thousands to replace and can they issue a check for me.


Care to post some pictures of that contraption? I have thought about something similar myself perhaps using a CS sharpener. Wondering how you index it and set the teeth. A local sharping shop does them for $7 so it is not practical for me to buy a real BM sharpener.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 5, 2014)

I already found that particular recall. I entered the serial number for the unit and it says that there are no guard upgrade kits available for this unit. Instead, they offered me $100 for it. I think I'll keep the saw.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 5, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I already found that particular recall. I entered the serial number for the unit and it says that there are no guard upgrade kits available for this unit. Instead, they offered me $100 for it.  I think I'll keep the saw.


Good call that is what I did with mine. Coincidentally I also paid $100 for mine but I did not get all of the goodies you got. Mine sometimes sounds like a bearing is going bad so I intend to run it as long as it will run then get my recall money. I have seen them on CL for under $100 but they always are further away than I want drive. The good old RAS is a very versatile tool but it is a little unforgiving if one does not follow the safety rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 5, 2014)

Saw one tidy and could have bought it for 100$ but I don't know what to use them for and don't need one at the moment so why buy it?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 61209


http://woodbarter.com/attachments/61209/
Kenn, I'm thinking that saw was made Feb 1973. Seems about right for that saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

